# Spiele unter WIN 10...



## Bluesbro (1. September 2020)

Hallo, Gamer!
Jetzt habe ich exrtra ein Lenovo-Gamer-Laptop gekauft und um ein externes Laufwerk erweitert, um auch im Urlaub meine Lieblingsspiele zocken zu können, aber ich kann kein Einziges laden - ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung oder das Laufwerk eiert sich zu Tode.
Jatzt habe ich recherchiert, daß WIN 10 (hatte vorher WIN 7, was ich entschieden besser fand...) keine DVDs spielen kann/will und man/frau den Windows-DVD-Player (15 Öre) oder einen anderen Player installieren muss.
Habe den VLC-Player installiert, kann jetzt auch normale DVDs abspielen, aber Spiele installieren geht immer noch nicht...
Bin ich zu blöd, mache ich was falsch?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?
Thanks
Bluesbro
PS. Ich hoffe das Posting ist hier richtig...


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2020)

... die Wiedergabe von Video-DVDs hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Fähigkeit des Lesens der Medien zutun. Man erwirbt quasi eine Lizenz zum Abspielen von Video-Dateien, was VLC auch für "lau" macht.

Entweder hast du kein DVD-Laufwerk, sondern nur ein CD-Laufwerk, oder das externe Laufwerk selbst hat einen Schuss weg. Leider hast du dich ja mit Informationen zur Hardware, also welcher Laptop, und Software, sprich welches Spiel, zurückgehalten. 

Hast du diese Spiele nur auf DVD? Gibts da nicht was von Ratioph ... äh ... Steam? Epic? Haben die Spiele-DVDs einen Kopierschutz? Falls nicht, könntest du diese am PC auslesen, das Image auf eine externe Festplatte kopieren und dann über den Laptop und Windows 10 mounten, sprich die ISO-Datei einbinden und diese würde sich dann wie eine normale DVD verhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Mit einem externen USB-DVD-Laufwerk, das keinen Defekt hat (und ich nehme mal an, dass du kein uraltes Laufwerk gekauft hast, das vielleicht nur CDs lesen kann), musst du problemlos jede CD oder DVD lesen können, die wiederum technisch ok ist - also musst Du auch Spiele installieren können, WENN die CD/DVD in Ordnung ist. 

Eventuell ist die DVD einfach nur schon so alt, dass sie sich nicht mehr fehlerfrei lesen lässt. Das Material kann im Laufe der Jahre nachlassen - bei gebrannten CDs/DVDs geht das noch viel schneller, weswegen man auch davon abrät, wichtige Daten auf CD/DVD zu sichern. Aber auch bei professionell produzierten CDs/DVDs kann es passieren. 

Um was für Games geht es denn? Was auch noch sein könnte ist, dass der Virenscanner das Lesen nicht zulässt - eventuell hast du auch eine Meldung übersehen, ob die Exe-Datei der CD/DVD zugriff auf den PC haben darf? Versuche auch mal, über den Windows Explorer bei "Computer", wo du die Laufwerke siehst, die CD/DVD per Doppelklick zu öffnen oder zu starten,


----------



## Bluesbro (1. September 2020)

Ich hab's - nach einigem Suchen - gefunden: es lag an den Zugriffsberechtigungen des Laufwerks, die standen wohl nur auf lesen und ich habe jetzt denVollzugriff eingestellt und nun funktionierts.
Finde es halt etwas merkwürdig, daß Windows es einem da von Anfang an kompliziert macht, aber vielleicht liegt's auch daran, daß ich über 6o und kein PC-Crack bin...
Dank für eure Mühe!
LG Bluesbro


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Bluesbro schrieb:


> Ich hab's - nach einigem Suchen - gefunden: es lag an den Zugriffsberechtigungen des Laufwerks, die standen wohl nur auf lesen und ich habe jetzt denVollzugriff eingestellt und nun funktionierts.
> Finde es halt etwas merkwürdig, daß Windows es einem da von Anfang an kompliziert macht, aber vielleicht liegt's auch daran, daß ich über 6o und kein PC-Crack bin...
> Dank für eure Mühe!
> LG Bluesbro



Also von einen CD/DVD Laufwerk muss auch nur gelesen werden. Schreiben kannst du darauf nicht, außer es ist ein Brenner.
Oder meinst du jetzt di ganz speziellen Admin rechte? Aber die stellt Windows eh automatisch ein. 
Ich denke es lag an etwas ganz anderen. Aber egal, wenn es jetzt funktioniert ist ja alles gut.
Das andere, mit dem Alter hat es gar nichts zu tun, bin selbst 56 Lenze Jung., allerdings doch eher ein PC Crack seit mehreren Jahrzehnten 
Willkommen hier bei uns. 
Falls weiter Fragen auftauchen, frag uns Löcher in die Wumpe, irgendwer kann hier immer helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2020)

Bluesbro schrieb:


> Ich hab's - nach einigem Suchen - gefunden: es lag an den Zugriffsberechtigungen des Laufwerks, die standen wohl nur auf lesen und ich habe jetzt denVollzugriff eingestellt und nun funktionierts.
> Finde es halt etwas merkwürdig, daß Windows es einem da von Anfang an kompliziert macht, aber vielleicht liegt's auch daran, daß ich über 6o und kein PC-Crack bin...
> Dank für eure Mühe!
> LG Bluesbro


An sich hätte es auch so gehen müssen, evlt. war da war bei Deinem Windows "zu sicher" eingestellt, damit auch ja keiner was am PC ändern kann, "nur" weil er ein Laufwerk anschließt


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (18. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich hätte es auch so gehen müssen, evlt. war da war bei Deinem Windows "zu sicher" eingestellt, damit auch ja keiner was am PC ändern kann, "nur" weil er ein Laufwerk anschließt



Windows ist halt sehr gut darin, den eigenen PC vor dem eigenen Anwender abzusichern und insbesondere darin, all deine Daten an externe Stellen zu schicken 

Bin ich froh, dass ich mir das alles nicht mehr geben muss. Unter Linux wird bei einem Update auch nicht nur Windows updated, sondern alle Software gleich mit. Kein Datenklau und der gesamte Quellcode für alle ersichtlich. So geht Sicherheit.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich mir das alles nicht mehr geben muss. Unter Linux wird bei einem Update auch nicht nur Windows updated, sondern alle Software gleich mit. So geht Sicherheit.


Komisch ist nur das unter allen Experten Linux momentan als mit das Unsicherste System gilt. Und weißt du auch warum?
Weil jeweilige Updates, also wichtige Updates teils Monate dauern oder gar nicht kommen.
So ist das eben wenn viele Köche da sind und keiner weiß so richtig bescheid.
Nix gegen Linux, aber so ist es schon seit 20 Jahren, und deshalb findet Linux auch keinen Anschluss im Consumer Betrieb.

Viel Linux User vergleiche Linux eben immer noch mit einem Win 98/Win XP. Aber die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.
Linux Heute ist nicht sicherer als ein Win 10.
Wobei die Frage der Sicherheit immer auf den Anwender ankommt.
Linux Anwender sind anders, das steht außer Frage. Die schotten sich schon von Haus aus ab weil sie Ängste haben.
Und >90% der Anwender wissen gar nicht was sie da machen oder haben, genauso wie bei Windows.
Der Unterschied, die Windows Anwender stehen dazu, die Linux Anwender halten sich alle für ausgebildete studierte Fach Informatiker.
Kaum einer von euch/ich denke niemand, schick euch gerne mal zu die Disketten, kann noch ein echtes Unix installieren.
Wenn ihr das könnte, dann habt ihr bei mir Aufmerksamkeit.
Also Pupt nicht rum von Eurem Linux, das eigentlich ein geklautes Unix ist.
PS: Viel Spass bei der Treibersuche und deren Einbindung in den Kernel.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur das unter allen Experten Linux momentan als mit das Unsicherste System gilt. Und weißt du auch warum?
> Weil jeweilige Updates, also wichtige Updates teils Monate dauern oder gar nicht kommen.
> So ist das eben wenn viele Köche da sind und keiner weiß so richtig bescheid.
> Nix gegen Linux, aber so ist es schon seit 20 Jahren, und deshalb findet Linux auch keinen Anschluss im Consumer Betrieb.
> ...



Hast du eine Aversion gegen alternative Möglichkeiten?

Ohne quelloffenen Code wüsstest du doch schon gar nicht, was das Wort Sicherheit überhaupt heisst. Ich arbeite selber als Linux Security Engineer und deine Aussage werden vor allem von Windows Admins getroffen, die um ihren Arbeitsplatz fürchten. Es bist wohl eher du, der Linux noch als das Dinosauriersystem kennst. Security unter Windows 10? Frag dazu doch mal den God Mode unter Windows 

Security Patches kommen täglich oder zumindest sehr zeitnah auf Debian. Exploits für Windows werden nicht von Microsoft bekannt gegeben, sondern von richtigen Experten, die richtige Tools nutzen um diese Sicherheitsprobleme von Windows überhaupt ausfindig zu machen. Warum sollte Microsoft auch ihr eigenes Image beschädigen? Die Free Software Community hat keine finanziellen Interessen und muss daher auch kein Pseudoimage wahren.

Linux findet kein Eingang in den Consumer Bereich? Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein, warum Google selbst für Stadia auf Linux setzt und Valve Proton entwickelt. Weil Linux so dermassen verschroben und chancenlos ist 

Windows selbst hat doch jetzt eine bash Shell in Windows 10 implementiert und redet bereits davon, ihren Kernel durch einen Linux Kernel zu ersetzen.

Wie sicher proprietäre Software ist, sieht man ja auch an den ganzen Router- und Firewallösungen wie Cisco, Zyxel usw., die ihre Software seit Jahren nicht updaten, weil sie lieber damit beschäftigt sind, neue Produkte zu verkaufen anstelle der bereits verkauften an den aktuellen Sicherheitsstandards anzupassen.

Windows sicher? Klar doch. Für die NSA vielleicht.

Bzgl. Treiberimplementierung : Komisch. Meine Xbox Controller wurden ohne Treiberinstallation von Debian wie auch Manjaro erkannt.  Rede also nicht Dingen, die du nicht kennst. Lerne es kennen, dann rede nochmal.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2021)

Also stopp mal bitte.

Consumer Bereich ist nicht Google&Co.

Und was du da erzählst als Linux Fachmann.
Sorry aber die meisten die von Ihrer Uni Linux Indoktriniert sind, sind doch Froh wenn sie endlich Ihren Abschluss haben und weg sind davon.
Wieviel % hat Linux nochmal am Weltmarkt , also da wo es um das Geld geht und wo die Kohle gemacht wird?
Richtig, fast gar keinen.
Wenn Linux nicht Umsonst wäre, würde es gar keine Rolle spielen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde zwar Linux blöde, bin eher ein BSD Fan. Aber Linux hat eben seinen speziellen Markt und das ist auch gut so.
Aber Consumer bedeutet eben für den Normalen Anwender, und da spielt Linux eben gar keine Rolle.
Das einzige wo Linux Top ist ist eben im Netzwerk, aber auch nur weil es eben Free ist.
Verwechsel bitte nicht Consumer mit Profis.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also stopp mal bitte.
> 
> Consumer Bereich ist nicht Google&Co.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie erzählst du Müll. Auf den Unis wird leider noch immer Windows eingesetzt, weil die dort der Meinung sind, dass zukünftige Fachkräfte das zurzeit historisch in der Privatwirtschaft genutzte System kennen sollten. Da hat Gates schon sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, im Bestechen von Gemeinden, Politikern oder anderen Schlüsselfiguren.

Weder kann man in den Windows Code reinschauen, etwas dazulernen, noch es weiterentwickeln, alles Grundsätze, die im Universitären Umfeld, wo es um das Lernen geht, elementar sind. Windows ist daher an Universitäten komplett fehl am Platz. Auch Schulen setzen Windows ein, anstelle den Kindern Einsicht darin zu geben, wie die Dinge gemacht werden, um daraus zu lernen und sie zu verbessern.

Der Kostenaspekt spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Free as in Freedom, nicht Frei wie Freibier. Es geht um Security und Kontrolle über die eigenen Daten. Du weisst doch nichtmal welche Daten da alle von deinem System an die Telemetrieserver von Microsoft und anschliessend an die Geheimdienste übermittelt werden? Wie kannst du da auch nur im Hauch sowas als Sicherheit bezeichnen? Sicherheit bedeutet, zu wissen, welche Daten raus und rein gehen. Unter Windows trifft das nicht zu, ergo Sicherheit nicht existent.

Ich würde Google Stadia und Steam Proton sehr wohl als Consumer Bereich bezeichnen. Oder werden damit Hochverfügbarkeitssysteme betrieben?

Selbst deine Aussage das Linux im Server  Bereich Top ist weil gratis, ist Müll. Linux ist im Server Bereich Top weil ich damit zb. über Luks das ganze System verschlüsseln kann, über logical Volume Manager mehrere Platten zu einer logischen zusammenführen kann, ein kleines Script schreibe, welches per Cronjob automatisch Backups mit Protokollen erstellt,  weil ich unter Linux Konsolentools zur Verfügung habe, von denen Windows Admins nur träumen können.

Während der Windows Admin in Fenster die Funktion sucht, habe ich die Textconfigdatei schon längst angepasst. Beim nächsten Windows Update ändert sich dann auch das Layout der Fenster, in denen Funktionen waren und man findet sie nicht mehr, während ich immer noch alle configs in /etc vorfinde.


----------

